# Touchpad deaktivieren?



## DerSitzRiese (18. November 2007)

ich hab ne Maus an meinem Laptop und brauche deshalb das Touchpad nur sehr selten. Wie kann ich es temporär deaktivieren. Zb beim schreiben stört es doch teilweise sehr wenn man es berührt und an einer falschen Stelle weiterschreibt.

Gericom EGO 1560 XL


----------



## danone (18. November 2007)

bei meinen notebooks kann man das per tastenkürzel dekativieren (FN + "eine mit nen touchpad drauf")


----------



## Masher (18. November 2007)

Bei mir ist ein überm Pad ein Button mit dem man es abschalten kann...


----------



## Maggats (18. November 2007)

in der systemsteuerung müßte das auch gehen


----------



## Pokerclock (18. November 2007)

Oftmals ist es auch nur ein Dienst eines Fremdherstellers der deaktiviert werden muss


----------

